# Learn About Hypnotherapy for IBS



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

BQ Posted this a while back, and there os a lot of good info here:Hi Many of us have experienced a great reduction of our IBS symptoms by using hypnosis. Yes, it seemed odd to some of us too, at first. But after reading and asking questions, many of us, after trying so many other methods of symptom management, have used hypnosis with great success. It took us all some reading to understand the how & why. The links provided below have helped many of us garner this understanding. Hopefully they will help you too. General IBS Hypnotherapy Info:http://www.ibshypnosis.com "How & Why Hypnosis Works":http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c&f=11&t=000039 "Hypnosis For Irritable Bowel":http://my.webmd.com/content/article/1728.87469 "The Effects Of Hypnosis on Gastrointestinal Problems":http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosis.htm Hope you find this information useful. I also hope you can reduce your symptoms too.BQ


----------

